# 160 allis chalmers clutch



## dale4047 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have just finished the installation of a new clutch kit in my allis chalmers 160 and now the drive transmission will not disengage. The throw out bearing locked up and wore through the fingers to my old unit so I sent them off to be reworked I received the new clutch unit complete with intermetiate pressure plate and pto disk installed. And received a new drive clutch disk, throw out bearing and pilot bearing. I left the flywheel in the tractor because the clutches were not wore out and it looked good. The new pilot bearing would not fit (outside o. d. To large) but everything else went together fine. I can't figure out what went wrong on my end and looks like it should be disengaging. Any thought would be appreciated.


----------

